# Banting: Want to flavour water with e -liquid



## TrishG

Hi guys
My name is Trish. I am currently following a low carb high fat lifestyle aka Banting. No sugar allowed and no unhealthy artificial sweeteners. I used to drink a lot of calorie free Zero soft-drinks, but now I can't and I am getting pretty bored with water and sparkling water.
I did some research on-line and came across Capella flavour drops (American company) for e-cigarettes, food and drinks. I understand their drops (for e cigarettes) can be used to flavour water and is completely calorie free and healthy. Sweetening is left up to the consumer. 
But they also have a Stevia range water flavours (natural plant based sweetener allowed on the diet) 
I couldn't find South African stockists of these products. Also, I am quite new to this, if not Capella, can anyone recommend another brand and can I purchase these products online? I am also interested (if I like them) in introducing them to my banting-buddies, maybe selling them. Can someone point me in the right direction please.


----------



## Mike

Firstly, you can get stevia locally in terms of sweetening, it's really interesting stuff. Besides being incredible sweet, it also removes bitterness drastically - this has bitten me in the ass a few times when cooking as the equivalent of a teaspoon in tea, can make a whole pot of sauce turn sweet  I expect you'd get a lot of success infusing (soda) water with cucumber, mint and a bit of stevia.

On the note of flavour concentrates, that seems like an interesting idea. Both http://skybluevaping.co.za/ and http://valleyvapour.co.za stock Capellas and other flavour companies.

I've got some concentrates and I have used them in food and ice creams, but never in water. I'll give it a bash and report back

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TrishG

Mike said:


> Firstly, you can get stevia lcaolly in terms of sweetening, it's really interesting stuff. Besides being incredible sweet, it also removes bitterness drastically - this has bitten me in the ass a few times when cooking as the equivalent of a teaspoon in tea, can make a whole pot of sauce turn sweet  I expect you'd get a lot of success infusing (soda) water with cucumber, mint and a bit of stevia.
> 
> On the note of flavour concentrates, that seems like an interesting idea. Both http://skybluevaping.co.za/and http://valleyvapour.co.za stock Capellas and other flavour companies.
> 
> I've got some concentrates and I have used them in food and ice creams, but never in water. I'll give it a bash and report back


----------



## Silver

Mike said:


> Firstly, you can get stevia locally in terms of sweetening, it's really interesting stuff. Besides being incredible sweet, it also removes bitterness drastically - this has bitten me in the ass a few times when cooking as the equivalent of a teaspoon in tea, can make a whole pot of sauce turn sweet  I expect you'd get a lot of success infusing (soda) water with cucumber, mint and a bit of stevia.
> 
> On the note of flavour concentrates, that seems like an interesting idea. Both http://skybluevaping.co.za/and http://valleyvapour.co.za stock Capellas and other flavour companies.
> 
> I've got some concentrates and I have used them in food and ice creams, but never in water. I'll give it a bash and report back



Will be interested to hear the outcome of using them in water @Mike


----------



## TrishG

Thanks Mike. Stevia sachets and Xylitol are already my new best friends. I'll try the cucumber and mint idea. Sounds delicious. I've tried cinnamon and lemon infused water. This is also very refreshing. But I think banters would like some variety and adding a few drops of blueberry, strawberry or whatever ... excites me. So easy and convenient. 

Thanks for the link. I'll check in out.


----------



## Mike

Oh wow. Seems to work pretty well. Just tried lemon and raspberry and both were pretty decent but with a bit of stevia they were pretty great - I can actually still taste something akin to off-brand sasparilla or whatever the damn stuff is called. Obviously they have nothing on actual fruit juices but they are definitely decent and will help keep things interesting.

Remember these flavours are mostly suspended in propylene glycol and high concentrations are not considered healthy.

(caution fearmongering ahead)

http://www.thedailymeal.com/news/common-foods-and-drinks-hiding-antifreeze-compound/103014

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I've been on LCHF since the 14th of January, it is the most awesome thing ever. So far 27kgs have gone bye-bye with virtually zero effort, not to mention a whole stack of other health benefits.

As for using these flavourings to spice up water, I don't foresee any problems. I still don't know what a calorie is, I don't count them, quite frankly I couldn't be bothered. It's the sugar and the carbs you need to be aware of and avoid at all costs. As far as I know, these flavourings don't contain any sugars or carbohydrates, if there are the quantities would be minuscule.

Infusing your water with tea, herbs and berries is great, there are a whole lot of awesome combinations to try.


----------



## TrishG

BumbleBee said:


> I've been on LCHF since the 14th of January, it is the most awesome thing ever. So far 27kgs have gone bye-bye with virtually zero effort, not to mention a whole stack of other health benefits.
> 
> As for using these flavourings to spice up water, I don't foresee any problems. I still don't know what a calorie is, I don't count them, quite frankly I couldn't be bothered. It's the sugar and the carbs you need to be aware of and avoid at all costs. As far as I know, these flavourings don't contain any sugars or carbohydrates, if there are the quantities would be minuscule.
> 
> Infusing your water with tea, herbs and berries is great, there are a whole lot of awesome combinations to try.


 




BumbleBee said:


> I've been on LCHF since the 14th of January, it is the most awesome thing ever. So far 27kgs have gone bye-bye with virtually zero effort, not to mention a whole stack of other health benefits.
> 
> As for using these flavourings to spice up water, I don't foresee any problems. I still don't know what a calorie is, I don't count them, quite frankly I couldn't be bothered. It's the sugar and the carbs you need to be aware of and avoid at all costs. As far as I know, these flavourings don't contain any sugars or carbohydrates, if there are the quantities would be minuscule.
> 
> Infusing your water with tea, herbs and berries is great, there are a whole lot of awesome combinations to try.


----------



## TrishG

Oh wow! Congrats on the weight loss. I am also doing well so far.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TrishG

Mike said:


> Oh wow. Seems to work pretty well. Just tried lemon and raspberry and both were pretty decent but with a bit of stevia they were pretty great - I can actually still taste something akin to off-brand sasparilla or whatever the damn stuff is called. Obviously they have nothing on actual fruit juices but they are definitely decent and will help keep things interesting.
> 
> Remember these flavours are mostly suspended in propylene glycol and high concentrations are not considered healthy.
> 
> (caution fearmongering ahead)
> 
> http://www.thedailymeal.com/news/common-foods-and-drinks-hiding-antifreeze-compound/103014


 Well then, I don't think we'll get this past super healthy Tim Noaks. Haha! But I am definitely doing to try a few flavours as well.


----------



## RevnLucky7

Been hearing great reports on Banting. My sister is currently doing it and she's seen a hell of a lot of results with no workouts what so ever.

My current diet is sitting on 420g of carbs, 290 g protein and a mere 55g of fat.
Given I go and throw heavy things around after work trying to put on mass I'm really more concerned about Calories of which I'm totalling 3300.

Any lifters on the LCHF forum?

I'm wondering since fat contains more calories than proteins or carbs I'm wondering if it would be more benificial for me to drop my carb intake and bumb the fats? Given I use the Clyc storages...

I know this is slightly off the original topic, but maybe a banting boff can chime in?


----------



## RevnLucky7

TrishG said:


> Hi guys
> My name is Trish. I am currently following a low carb high fat lifestyle aka Banting. No sugar allowed and no unhealthy artificial sweeteners. I used to drink a lot of calorie free Zero soft-drinks, but now I can't and I am getting pretty bored with water and sparkling water.
> I did some research on-line and came across Capella flavour drops (American company) for e-cigarettes, food and drinks. I understand their drops (for e cigarettes) can be used to flavour water and is completely calorie free and healthy. Sweetening is left up to the consumer.
> But they also have a Stevia range water flavours (natural plant based sweetener allowed on the diet)
> I couldn't find South African stockists of these products. Also, I am quite new to this, if not Capella, can anyone recommend another brand and can I purchase these products online? I am also interested (if I like them) in introducing them to my banting-buddies, maybe selling them. Can someone point me in the right direction please.




I'm also confused by the title of this thread.

Just in case you are not aware, these flavor drops are not actually E-Liquid. Please don't flavor your water with E-liquid.
These drops are just used by some people to actually flavor e-liquid, so whatever you buy, just be sure that it's only flavoring.

If this was obvious, please disregard my post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Matt

RevnLucky7 said:


> Been hearing great reports on Banting. My sister is currently doing it and she's seen a hell of a lot of results with no workouts what so ever.
> 
> My current diet is sitting on 420g of carbs, 290 g protein and a mere 55g of fat.
> Given I go and throw heavy things around after work trying to put on mass I'm really more concerned about Calories of which I'm totalling 3300.
> 
> Any lifters on the LCHF forum?
> 
> I'm wondering since fat contains more calories than proteins or carbs I'm wondering if it would be more benificial for me to drop my carb intake and bumb the fats? Given I use the Clyc storages...
> 
> I know this is slightly off the original topic, but maybe a banting boff can chime in?



Similiar Low carb diets have been used for a long time before banting got populair (Atkins, ketogenic diet etc.)
Also popular in bodybuilding but as far as i have seen mostly in the cutting (losing bf) fase.

http://www.ironmanmag.com.au/nutrition/26-nutrition-tips/707-can-you-train-hard-without-carbs

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/keto.htm

Personally tried the Keto plan a couple years ago but didnt work for me in combination with weight lifting.


----------



## RevnLucky7

Matt said:


> Similiar Low carb diets have been used for a long time before banting got populair (Atkins, ketogenic diet etc.)
> Also popular in bodybuilding but as far as i have seen mostly in the cutting (losing bf) fase.
> 
> http://www.ironmanmag.com.au/nutrition/26-nutrition-tips/707-can-you-train-hard-without-carbs
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/keto.htm
> 
> Personally tried the Keto plan a couple years ago but didnt work for me in combination with weight lifting.




I think where a lot of people make a mistake is the fact that they go from one extreme to the next.

You'd probably not have to switch to banting if you watched WHICH CARBS YOU ATE and controled your insulin spikes or had none at all.

Most folks go from eating anything to cutting out carbs almost completely. This is giving carbs a bad rep and is certainly not healthy.
I think if most people understood the science behind their required maintainance level for calories and just stopped consuming food heigh on the G.I they'd be well on their way to losing weight without doing anything.

You can workout and burn 600 calories - or simply cut 600 calories off your diet in a day, stay below your maintanance weight for your current calories required and you'd already have won half the battle.

Bottom line I guess is - whatever works, works.

This would make sense for me during a cut - but if I look at the science it makes zero sense when trying to put on muscle - which is why I want to kick these supplement sales reps in the **** everytime they tell kids to buy these protein shakes, because without it you simply won't build muscle. This couldn't be further from the truth. You could drink 20 of these shakes a day, go way over your protein requirements and still fall short of caloric intake.

Same with with banting. You can cut all the carbs you want, but if you're over your caloric maintance level you'd probably not see a decrease in weight at all.

This is how I'm understanding it. Appreciate the links. Will enjoy reading them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

RevnLucky7 said:


> I think where a lot of people make a mistake is the fact that they go from one extremem to the next.
> 
> You'd probably not have to switch to banting if you watched WHICH CARBS YOU ATE and controled your insulin spikes or had none at all.
> 
> Most folks go from eating anything to cutting out carbs almost completely. This is giving carbs a bad rep and is certainly not healthy.
> I think if most people understood the science behind their required maintainance level for calories and just stopped consuming food hy on the G.I they'd be well on their way to losing weight without doing anything.
> 
> You can workout and burn 600 calories - or simply cut 600 calories off your diet in a day, stay below your maintanance weight for your current calories required and you'd already have won half the battle.
> 
> Bottom line I guess is - whatever works, works.
> 
> This would make sense for me during a cut - but if I look at the science it makes zero sense when trying to put on muscle - which is why I want to kick these supplement sales reps in the **** everytime they tell kids to buy these protein shakes, because without it you simply won't build muscle. This couldn't be further from the true. You could drink 20 of these shakes a day, go way over your protein requirements and still fall short of caloric intake.
> 
> Same with with banting. You can cut all the carbs you want, but if you're over your caloric maintance level you'd probably not see a decrease in weight at all.
> 
> This is how I'm understanding it. Appreciate the links. Will enjoy reading them.



I can relate to this. My wife tried the whole banting thing, and because HRH does it, little old me will eat what she eats... She was doing well on this diet. I did not lose or gain. (and yes, I followed it to the T)

I lost more weight when I was doing simple calorie counting - and I still ate what I wanted, only in moderation.

But hey, we are all different. What works for one won't necessarily work for the other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

baksteen8168 said:


> I can relate to this. My wife tried the whole banting thing, and because HRH does it, little old me will eat what she eats... She was doing well on this diet. I did not lose or gain. (and yes, I followed it to the T)
> 
> I lost more weight when I was doing simple calorie counting - and I still ate what I wanted, only in moderation.
> 
> But hey, we are all different. What works for one won't necessarily work for the other.




Best diet I've ever been on was called heartache.

I was young... first love and all that - thought the world was going to end.
Couldn't eat a thing for two weeks. Body went into a state of Ketosis and I litterally imploded.

Keto really works well. You'll see a drastic change in as little as a month, but my mistake there was that I wasn't protecting muscle at all, so I shrunk like clean wrap on a hot summers day.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

RevnLucky7 said:


> Best diet I've ever been on was called heartache.
> 
> I was young... first love and all that - thought the world was going to end.
> Couldn't eat a thing for two weeks. Body went into a state of Ketosis and I litterally imploded.
> 
> Keto really works well. You'll see a drastic change in as little as a month, but my mistake there was that I wasn't protecting muscle at all, so I shrunk like clean wrap on a hot summers day.


Yip, got forcefully put on the exact same diet. 

My problem was that I met my wife a year later, and DAMN can that woman cook!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

baksteen8168 said:


> Yip, got forcefully put on the exact same diet.
> 
> My problem was that I met my wife a year later, and DAMN can that woman cook!!



A weight lifter's dream to avoid meal prepping? A wife!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

